# What size tv do you have?



## milltown (Dec 9, 2010)

We just bought a 40 inch Samsung and seem to have difficulty taking in the big screen size.  We had a 25 inch crt so I am thinking it is just going to take some getting used to.  We are sitting about 10 foot away from the screen and what I found the 40 inch wasn't too big.  Just wondering wht some of you had as far as size and viewing distance.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 9, 2010)

Got a 42" in the bedroom.  About 12 feet from normal viewing distance.

Got a 50" in the living room.  About 10-16 feet from normal viewing distance.

Love having the big screen...no complaints here.  

What kind of cable feed do you have?  If you don't have a digital/HD feed coming in, there are certain settings to get the bars off of the sides and make it a widescreen picture.  On my Panisonic, one of the ways is to zoom in on the picture and chop some off the top and bottom.  I can't stand it doing that...looks too distorted for me.  I've got a stretch option that stretches the corners and sides out a bit and gets it to widescreen.  Views much better that way.  Might want to check if that is part of the issue.


----------



## milltown (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't have the hd yet but plan on calling dish network to get it setup.  The picture is filling up the whole screen with it on 16:9 but that isn't the problem.  The main problem is like it is sort of hard to see what is going on on the whole screen instead of just looking at the little 25 inch and being able to see the whole screen easily.  It will probably just take some getting used to.


----------



## stev (Dec 9, 2010)

2 55'' samsungs led 9000 3d 600hz


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 9, 2010)

50 LG in the living room about 10-12 feet viewing


----------



## marknga (Dec 9, 2010)

We have a 53" and yes it takes a few days to use to it but once you do you will love it.


----------



## milltown (Dec 9, 2010)

Calling Dish network tomorrow to get the hd and I am ssure once I get used to it that I will enjoy it way more than the ole 25!


----------



## Hogtown (Dec 10, 2010)

40" Sony HD and DirecTV HD - - 200 channels and not a thing worth watching.  Basically, its a waste of time and money.


----------



## milltown (Dec 13, 2010)

I got my HD on Saturday and WOW what a difference.  I didn't really think it would make that much difference but it does, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 23, 2010)

The first time I watched football in HD, I was speechless.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 23, 2010)

walkinboss01 said:


> The first time I watched football in HD, I was speechless.



I watched more basketball in the 1st month after getting HD than I had in the previous 10 years.  3 years later I'm back to normal though.


----------



## CamoCop (Dec 24, 2010)

52" here and love it


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 24, 2010)

47" in the bed room and 60" in the living room.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 25, 2010)

50" Plasma best money ever spent. Can't live without it now or go over to friends house that don't have it to watch a race or game.


----------



## nosfedgta (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a 42in vizio lcd upstairs and a 50in samsung plasma down stairs and I love them both. I would like to eventually get a 47 or so for the upstairs and put the 42 in the bedroom. Or just get a 32 for the bedroom


----------



## whateverjones (Dec 25, 2010)

Got directv last week. 19 inch tube tv. I dont see what all the fuss is about. I guess being without tv a while makes you find productive things to do : )


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 26, 2010)

Got a 42 in the living room and santa claus bought moma a 50 for the bedroom and a 42 for my son.


----------



## Fuller (Dec 26, 2010)

42 inch HD in the living room and 100 inch HD projection in the basement


----------



## Dub (Jan 2, 2011)

Three flatscreens LCDs, all 1080p & using HDMI connections and Comcast HD along with an occasional Blu-Ray disc.

Main one is a 52" Sony Bravia in the living room.  It replaced a 32" CRT.  42" LCD in master bedroom...replaced a 27" CRT.  Smaller unit in the kitchen...can't remember the size, but it replaced a small CRT.

Make sure you get the true HD benefit and use HDMI cables.  They are essential.  I bought all the cables from monoprice.com and saved tons on them.

The Sony is hands down the winner among ours.  I wish I'd bought the same in the bedroom.

I'll warn you...your new TV will spoil you watching sports.  Tune in to the Masters on CBS HD...it's as good as being there.  NFL games are excellent.

Good luck.


----------



## milltown (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah I love watching football on the nw tv now that we have the HD service.


----------

